# [SOLVED] Frequent freezes and error messages



## keyur82 (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi
My laptop is recently recovered from a big problem.. I had to reinstall windows Xp.. but now I have some new problem.. my laptop freezes frequently.. sometimes I have to wait for minutes to click on some application and I need to restart computer... but sometime it starts smoothly without freezing... 2 to 3 times I also got the entire blue screen showing error message and many times I also get the error message showing windows encountered an error and need to close... some times it's frustrating that even after clicking many times nothing moves... if any one can help me,please...? what could be the possible reason for this..? I also ran chkdsk /R but it didn't find any error...


----------



## keyur82 (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: Frequent freezes and error messages*

Hi
I want to add that I am getting these two error messages very frequently..
C:\DOCUME~1\Keyur\LOCALS~1\Temp\WERde9b.dir00\explorer.exe.mdmp
C:\DOCUME~1\Keyur\LOCALS~1\Temp\WERde9b.dir00\appcompat.txt
if anyone knows what is this message saying?


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Frequent freezes and error messages*

try a repair or a fresh install (if needed). to repair do the steps here:
http://www.geekstogo.com/forum/How-to-repair-Windows-XP-t138.html


----------



## keyur82 (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: Frequent freezes and error messages*

Hi
Thanks for the reply... will do that... but my point is, the error I am getting "data execution prevention" and when I click on message they show following information..

EventType : BEX P1 : explorer.exe P2 : 6.0.2900.5512 P3 : 48025c30
P4 : unknown P5 : 0.0.0.0 P6 : 00000000 P7 : 028116d3 
P8 : c0000005 P9 : 00000008 

C:\DOCUME~1\Keyur\LOCALS~1\Temp\WER381d.dir00\explorer.exe.mdmp
C:\DOCUME~1\Keyur\LOCALS~1\Temp\WER381d.dir00\appcompat.txt

and when I type this path in run.. it shows path not found.. there is a temporary folder but there is no folder naming "WER381d.dir00" which is shown in this error report.. how it can be possible? please explain me what can be a possible problem?


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Frequent freezes and error messages*

the mdmp file could be caused by an error in explorer.exe. probably a corrupt explorer.exe file.


----------



## keyur82 (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: Frequent freezes and error messages*

Hi
I repaired my windows Xp using cd... but still I am getting same error messages...!!


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Frequent freezes and error messages*

how about trying the steps here: http://ask-leo.com/how_do_i_turn_off_data_execution_prevention_errors.html

EDIT:
btw try running SFC /SCANNOW at the command prompt. you may need your XP install CD here.


----------



## keyur82 (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: Frequent freezes and error messages*

Hi
I tried SFC /SCANNOW ... showing no error.... and I don't know what to put in exception list of data execution prevention as I don't know what is causing this error?


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Frequent freezes and error messages*



keyur82 said:


> Hi
> I tried SFC /SCANNOW ... showing no error.... and I don't know what to put in exception list of data execution prevention as I don't know what is causing this error? -- how about just turning it off without putting in the exception.


frankly speaking i think it would be best if you do a fresh install. as i read the whole thread, you mentioned in the first post that this started when you reinstalled XP. this might be virus or malware related too. so if I were to address this problem, i would check my hardware (RAM and HDD), reinstall Windows (as repair did not help anyway), install antivirus ...


----------



## keyur82 (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: Frequent freezes and error messages*

Hi
Thanks for reply... I think I would do that, but these messages were also coming before I reinstalled Xp but very less frequently, like once in a week or so but now it's coming more frequently like 4 to 5 times every day....


----------



## keyur82 (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: Frequent freezes and error messages*

Hi
are you sure reinstalling xp will solve my problem? as I am not sure....


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Frequent freezes and error messages*

have you tried turning OFF DEP as per the link i provided? also have you tried running an antivirus program or even an online virus scan (Panda or Kaspersky Lab) not to solve the problem but at lease see what the online scans find out?

about reinstalling the OS... this is always an option. but then again this is your call. if only based on the error, i think this option will fix the issue.


----------



## keyur82 (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: Frequent freezes and error messages*

Hi
according to the link you provided turning DEP off is not a good option.... they suggest to put the application causing error in exception list... but the problem is I don't know which application to put in exception.. yes I ran online scan of F-secure and also with avira antivir.. also scanned my laptop with super anti spyware but they found nothing.....


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Frequent freezes and error messages*

What's the exact brand and model of your laptop ?

What was the initial problem that made you reinstall Windows ? 

What method did you use to reinstall Windows XP ? Did you use the recovery partition or the recovery CD that came with the laptop ? Retail CD's won't have the proper drivers for your hardware so you may need to go to the manufacturer's website to reinstall the latest drivers.

Go to start => run and type devmgmt.msc. Are there any devices with a red cross or a yellow exclamation point in front of their names ?

Download and run process explorer. See if any of the running processes takes a lot of CPU usage when the computer hangs.

Go to start => run and type eventvwr.msc. Search the different sections for errors. Double-click the error, click on the third button on the right (this copies the information in the memory) then right-click => paste it here. Only report same errors (= same source *and* same event number) once but tell us roughly how often it happens.

Browse to c:\windows\minidump and zip and attach the .dmp files you'll find there to your next post (click on post reply or on go advanced to access the manage attachments button, you'll need to zip them since .dmp files are not supported directly).

You may also want to check your temps and test your memory with memtest but answer my previous questions first.



keyur82 said:


> C:\DOCUME~1\Keyur\LOCALS~1\Temp\WER381d.dir00\explorer.exe.mdmp
> C:\DOCUME~1\Keyur\LOCALS~1\Temp\WER381d.dir00\appcompat.txt
> 
> and when I type this path in run.. it shows path not found.. there is a temporary folder but there is no folder naming "WER381d.dir00" which is shown in this error report.. how it can be possible? please explain me what can be a possible problem?


As soon as you click send or don't send the folder holding those files is deleted. Browse to that folder before closing the error window to save the data elsewhere if you want to access it later.


----------



## keyur82 (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: Frequent freezes and error messages*

Hi
I am using Dell laptop and windows Xp operating system.. recently I installed SP3... I reinstalled Xp because at that time because of some error I was not able to start my laptop... this is the thread showing my previous problem.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f108/solved-cant-start-computer-266122.html

and this is the error shown by event viewer...
Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	Application Error
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	1001
Date: 7/10/2008
Time: 7:34:45 PM
User: N/A
Computer:	KEYUR-LAPTOP
Description:
Fault bucket 234630628.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Data:
0000: 42 75 63 6b 65 74 3a 20 Bucket: 
0008: 32 33 34 36 33 30 36 32 23463062
0010: 38 0d 0a 8.. 

and this too
Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	Application Error
Event Category:	(100)
Event ID:	1000
Date: 7/10/2008
Time: 7:34:37 PM
User: N/A
Computer:	KEYUR-LAPTOP
Description:
Faulting application explorer.exe, version 6.0.2900.5512, faulting module unknown, version 0.0.0.0, fault address 0x028016d3.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Data:
0000: 41 70 70 6c 69 63 61 74 Applicat
0008: 69 6f 6e 20 46 61 69 6c ion Fail
0010: 75 72 65 20 20 65 78 70 ure exp
0018: 6c 6f 72 65 72 2e 65 78 lorer.ex
0020: 65 20 36 2e 30 2e 32 39 e 6.0.29
0028: 30 30 2e 35 35 31 32 20 00.5512 
0030: 69 6e 20 75 6e 6b 6e 6f in unkno
0038: 77 6e 20 30 2e 30 2e 30 wn 0.0.0
0040: 2e 30 20 61 74 20 6f 66 .0 at of
0048: 66 73 65 74 20 30 32 38 fset 028
0050: 30 31 36 64 33 016d3 

I am getting these two kind of error events one after another.. and toatl of 66 error events between 7/72008, 4:16:12pm to 7/10/2008 7:34:45pm...


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Frequent freezes and error messages*



keyur82 said:


> 1st *I made recovery CD from another Dell laptop for windows xp and then I reinstalled entire windows setup using that CD* and you know what that worked for me.... my laptop is now working much better than even before...


This isn't good. You can't use the CD for another model to reinstall XP on your model, there will be issues with drivers. You can order the recovery CD for your model for a small fee on Dell's website. Just give us the exact model of your Dell computer. First thing you should do is reinstall with the proper CD.

If you still get freezes after reinstalling with the proper CD for your model then you could have another hardware issue.

You didn't answer this part :


justpassingby said:


> Go to start => run and type devmgmt.msc. Are there any devices with a red cross or a yellow exclamation point in front of their names ?


While you're in the device manager please expand disk drives and give us your hard drive model.

Enter the BIOS at startup (look for some "press xx to enter setup" message), search for an hardware monitor or pc health & status screen and report your temps, fan speeds and voltages.

You could also have a failing memory stick. Download, unzip and burn memtest86+'s Pre-Compiled Bootable ISO (.zip). Boot the computer on it and leave memtest run on your memory for a whole night.


----------



## keyur82 (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: Frequent freezes and error messages*

Hi
Sorry, I forgot to tell that.. there are no devices with a red cross or a yellow exclamation point in device manager... I will do rest of the things you told me but that will take some time so will get back to you when I will do those things, asap.. thanks for your advice....


----------



## keyur82 (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: Frequent freezes and error messages*

Hi
I tried to find an hardware monitor or pc health & status screen for temps, fan speeds and voltages in BIOS.. but I culdn't find that option.. can you please tell me where will I be able to find the option of "pc health & status"..today, I am gonna do memory test using iso CD from the link you provided.. so will let you know the results... 
my hard drive model is IDE\DISKSAMSUNG_MP0402H_________________________UC200-16\5&2C7C2BE&0&0.0.0


----------



## keyur82 (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: Frequent freezes and error messages*

Hi
I posted my hijack this log in hijeck this section, here http://www.techsupportforum.com/sec...quent-freezes-error-messages.html#post1584696

and the extra.txt part of hijeck this part is here
Deckard's System Scanner v20071014.68
Extra logfile - please post this as an attachment with your post.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

-- System Information ----------------------------------------------------------

Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition (build 2600) SP 3.0
Architecture: X86; Language: English

CPU 0: Intel(R) Celeron(R) M processor 1.60GHz
Percentage of Memory in Use: 76%
Physical Memory (total/avail): 503.37 MiB / 118.47 MiB
Pagefile Memory (total/avail): 1228.66 MiB / 786.73 MiB
Virtual Memory (total/avail): 2047.88 MiB / 1880.44 MiB

C: is Fixed (NTFS) - 33.68 GiB total, 26.02 GiB free. 
D: is CDROM (No Media)

\\.\PHYSICALDRIVE0 - SAMSUNG MP0402H - 37.26 GiB - 3 partitions
\PARTITION0 - Unknown - 47.03 MiB
\PARTITION1 (bootable) - Installable File System - 33.68 GiB - C:
\PARTITION2 - Unknown - 3.52 GiB



-- Security Center -------------------------------------------------------------

AUOptions is scheduled to auto-install.


-- Environment Variables -------------------------------------------------------

ALLUSERSPROFILE=C:\Documents and Settings\All Users
APPDATA=C:\Documents and Settings\Keyur\Application Data
CLIENTNAME=Console
CommonProgramFiles=C:\Program Files\Common Files
COMPUTERNAME=KEYUR-LAPTOP
ComSpec=C:\WINDOWS\system32\cmd.exe
FP_NO_HOST_CHECK=NO
HOMEDRIVE=C:
HOMEPATH=\Documents and Settings\Keyur
LOGONSERVER=\\KEYUR-LAPTOP
MOZ_CRASHREPORTER_DATA_DIRECTORY=C:\Documents and Settings\Keyur\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Crash Reports
MOZ_CRASHREPORTER_RESTART_ARG_0=C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
MOZ_CRASHREPORTER_STRINGS_OVERRIDE=C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\crashreporter-override.ini
NUMBER_OF_PROCESSORS=1
OS=Windows_NT
Path=C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox;C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox;C:\WINDOWS\system32;C:\WINDOWS;C:\WINDOWS\system32\WBEM
PATHEXT=.COM;.EXE;.BAT;.CMD;.VBS;.VBE;.JS;.JSE;.WSF;.WSH
PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE=x86
PROCESSOR_IDENTIFIER=x86 Family 6 Model 13 Stepping 8, GenuineIntel
PROCESSOR_LEVEL=6
PROCESSOR_REVISION=0d08
ProgramFiles=C:\Program Files
PROMPT=$P$G
SESSIONNAME=Console
SystemDrive=C:
SystemRoot=C:\WINDOWS
TEMP=C:\DOCUME~1\Keyur\LOCALS~1\Temp
TMP=C:\DOCUME~1\Keyur\LOCALS~1\Temp
USERDOMAIN=KEYUR-LAPTOP
USERNAME=Keyur
USERPROFILE=C:\Documents and Settings\Keyur
windir=C:\WINDOWS
__COMPAT_LAYER=EnableNXShowUI 


-- User Profiles ---------------------------------------------------------------

Keyur _(admin)_


-- Add/Remove Programs ---------------------------------------------------------

--> rundll32.exe setupapi.dll,InstallHinfSection DefaultUninstall 132 C:\WINDOWS\INF\PCHealth.inf
Adobe Flash Player ActiveX --> C:\WINDOWS\system32\Macromed\Flash\uninstall_activeX.exe
Advanced WindowsCare 3 Beta --> "C:\Program Files\IObit\Advanced WindowsCare 3 Beta\unins000.exe"
AI RoboForm (All Users) --> "C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\rfwipeout.exe"
ALPS Touch Pad Driver --> C:\Program Files\Apoint\Uninstap.exe ADDREMOVE
Ashampoo Burning Studio 6 FREE --> "C:\Program Files\Ashampoo\Ashampoo Burning Studio 6\unins000.exe"
Ashampoo WinOptimizer 4.51 --> "C:\Program Files\Ashampoo\Ashampoo WinOptimizer 4\unins000.exe"
Avira AntiVir Personal – Free Antivirus --> C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic\SETUP.EXE /REMOVE
CCleaner (remove only) --> "C:\Program Files\CCleaner\uninst.exe"
COMODO Firewall Pro --> C:\Program Files\COMODO\Firewall\cfpconfg.exe -u
Conexant HDA D110 MDC V.92 Modem --> C:\Program Files\CONEXANT\CNXT_MODEM_HDAUDIO_VEN_14F1&DEV_2BFA&SUBSYS_14F100C3\HXFSETUP.EXE -U -Idel1028k.inf
Dell Support Center --> MsiExec.exe /X{E3BFEE55-39E2-4BE0-B966-89FE583822C1}
Dell Wireless WLAN Card --> "C:\Program Files\Dell\Dell Wireless WLAN Card\bcmwlu00.exe" verbose /rootkey="Software\Broadcom\802.11\UninstallInfo" /rootdir="C:\Program Files\Dell\Dell Wireless WLAN Card"
filehippo.com Update Checker --> "C:\Program Files\filehippo.com\uninstall.exe"
Free Download Manager 2.5 --> "C:\Program Files\Free Download Manager\unins000.exe"
Glary Utilities 2.5.3 --> "C:\Program Files\Glary Utilities\unins000.exe"
ImgBurn --> "C:\Program Files\ImgBurn\uninstall.exe"
Intel(R) Graphics Media Accelerator Driver for Mobile --> RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\ialmrem.dll,UninstallW2KIGfx2ID PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2792 PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2592
Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware --> "C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\unins000.exe"
McAfee SiteAdvisor --> C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6261\uninstall.exe
Microsoft SQL Server 2005 Compact Edition [ENU] --> MsiExec.exe /I{F0B430D1-B6AA-473D-9B06-AA3DD01FD0B8}
Mozilla Firefox (3.0) --> C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\uninstall\helper.exe
Sandboxie 3.28 --> "C:\WINDOWS\Installer\SandboxieInstall.exe" /remove
SigmaTel Audio --> RunDll32 C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\INSTAL~1\PROFES~1\RunTime\10\01\Intel32\Ctor.dll,LaunchSetup "C:\Program Files\InstallShield Installation Information\{A462213D-EED4-42C2-9A60-7BDD4D4B0B17}\setup.exe" -l0x9 -remove -removeonly
SUPERAntiSpyware Free Edition --> MsiExec.exe /X{CDDCBBF1-2703-46BC-938B-BCC81A1EEAAA}
SyncBack --> "C:\Program Files\2BrightSparks\SyncBack\unins000.exe"
ThreatFire 3.5 --> "C:\Program Files\ThreatFire\unins000.exe"
Windows Live installer --> MsiExec.exe /X{A7E4ECCA-4A8E-4258-8EC8-2DCCF5B11320}
Windows Live Mail --> MsiExec.exe /I{184E7118-0295-43C4-B72C-1D54AA75AAF7}
Windows Live Messenger --> MsiExec.exe /X{508CE775-4BA4-4748-82DF-FE28DA9F03B0}
Windows Live Photo Gallery --> MsiExec.exe /X{2D4F6BE3-6FEF-4FE9-9D01-1406B220D08C}
Windows Live Sign-in Assistant --> MsiExec.exe /I{AFA4E5FD-ED70-4D92-99D0-162FD56DC986}
Windows Live Writer --> MsiExec.exe /X{9176251A-4CC1-4DDB-B343-B487195EB397}
Windows Media Format 11 runtime --> "C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallWMFDist11$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
Windows XP Service Pack 3 --> "C:\WINDOWS\$NtServicePackUninstall$\spuninst\spuninst.exe"
ZSoft Uninstaller 2.4.1 --> C:\Program Files\ZSoft\Uninstaller\uninst.exe


-- Application Event Log -------------------------------------------------------

Event Record #/Type815 / Error
Event Submitted/Written: 07/10/2008 11:34:25 PM
Event ID/Source: 1001 / Application Error
Event Description:
Fault bucket 237413107.
The Wep key exchange did not result in a secure connection setup after 802.1x authentication. The current setting has been marked as failed and the Wireless connection will be disconnected.

Event Record #/Type814 / Error
Event Submitted/Written: 07/10/2008 11:34:20 PM
Event ID/Source: 1000 / Application Error
Event Description:
Faulting application explorer.exe, version 6.0.2900.5512, faulting module unknown, version 0.0.0.0, fault address 0x024d16d3.
Processing media-specific event for [explorer.exe!ws!]

Event Record #/Type812 / Error
Event Submitted/Written: 07/10/2008 11:20:57 PM
Event ID/Source: 1001 / Application Error
Event Description:
Fault bucket 243317223.
The Wep key exchange did not result in a secure connection setup after 802.1x authentication. The current setting has been marked as failed and the Wireless connection will be disconnected.

Event Record #/Type811 / Error
Event Submitted/Written: 07/10/2008 11:20:40 PM
Event ID/Source: 1000 / Application Error
Event Description:
Faulting application explorer.exe, version 6.0.2900.5512, faulting module unknown, version 0.0.0.0, fault address 0x017116d3.
Processing media-specific event for [explorer.exe!ws!]

Event Record #/Type763 / Error
Event Submitted/Written: 07/10/2008 07:34:45 PM
Event ID/Source: 1001 / Application Error
Event Description:
Fault bucket 234630628.
The Wep key exchange did not result in a secure connection setup after 802.1x authentication. The current setting has been marked as failed and the Wireless connection will be disconnected.



-- Security Event Log ----------------------------------------------------------

No Errors/Warnings found.


-- System Event Log ------------------------------------------------------------

Event Record #/Type3858 / Warning
Event Submitted/Written: 07/10/2008 09:53:45 PM
Event ID/Source: 1003 / Dhcp
Event Description:
Your computer was not able to renew its address from the network (from the
DHCP Server) for the Network Card with network address 0014A5CBDDF6. The following
error occurred: 
%%1223.
Your computer will continue to try and obtain an address on its own from
the network address (DHCP) server.



-- End of Deckard's System Scanner: finished at 2008-07-11 01:12:21 ------------

please take a look of it...


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Frequent freezes and error messages*

It's possible that there's no hardware monitor screen in the BIOS. Download and install speedfan to monitor your temps, fan speeds and voltages within Windows. I don't think it's an overheating problem but better check so that we can rule that out.

The extra.txt file should have been attached to your thread in the HijackThis section. I did it for you.

Your hard drive is a Samsung Spinpoint M40. Use this diagnostic utility to test it thoroughly : http://www.samsung.com/global/business/hdd/support/utilities/Support_HUTIL.html. You've already tested the drive with other diagnostic utilities but not with the right one for Samsung drives.

What's the exact model of your Dell computer ?
http://support.dell.com/support/top...support_central?~ck=ln&c=us&l=en&lnki=0&s=gen
You must reinstall with the correct set of recovery disks for your model. Dell should ship them to you for free.

Tell us if memtest found any errors, you'll need to leave it running at least 3-4 hours to have reliable results, a whole night would be better. A single error would mean there's a problem with your ram.


----------



## keyur82 (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: Frequent freezes and error messages*

Hi
my exact model is INSPIRON/B130 laptop... 
Speedfan readings are HDO 36C, Temp1:63C
I did 5 pass complete memtests showing no error.. will do it over night, too and will also do samsung hard drive test and let you know the results...
thanks for you help and concern...


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Frequent freezes and error messages*

Order the backup CD for your model here :
https://support.dell.com/support/topics/global.aspx/support/dellcare/en/backupcd_form


----------



## keyur82 (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: Frequent freezes and error messages*

Hi
I requested backup cd from dell... thanks for that.. My memory test is showing no errors and test with samsung hrd drive testing cd also shows no error....


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Frequent freezes and error messages*

Ok. Reinstall XP with the proper CD for your model once you get it. The best solution would be to reinstall from scratch if you can afford to (you'll lose everything that's on the hard drive so backup your personal data on an external drive first).


----------



## keyur82 (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: Frequent freezes and error messages*

Hi
I actually want to reinstall xp and don't care about loosing data. I will back up everything.. what I want is to solve my problem.. I want to get rid of every single hidden virus if it's there.. so please explain me how should I proceed, if possible ? and one more thing, Is this cd actually free from Dell? because they didn't ask for my credit card number..


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Frequent freezes and error messages*

I believe Dell ships the first set of CD's for free if you didn't get them with your computer.

You can press some keys at startup, should be Ctrl+F11, to access the restore utility. Select "restore factory installation from backup CD" or something like that once you have the CD.


----------



## keyur82 (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: Frequent freezes and error messages*

Hi
Yes, this is the first time I asked for back up cd from Dell and it's free... so it's good for any Dell customer who want a back up disk from Dell.. So I will restore my laptop using back up disk once I will get that..
I want to thank you for your kind help and support and for helping me to solve this issue... I am amazed the way you replied my every question and helped me through out...


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

Hi again :wave:

How did the restore go ? I've marked your thread as solved since I didn't get news from you and restoring with the manufacturer's CD rarely goes wrong, otherwise tell us about it and we'll continue the troubleshooting.


----------



## keyur82 (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi
Thanks for all your help and concern... actually I was busy for sometime with my exam... I have just reinstalled my OS yesterday... everything is fine, now... no more error messages and no more freezes.... So you marked it solved at right time...
Thank you very much once again :wave:


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

You're welcome, I'm glad I could help :smile:


----------

